# January 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in January 2017.

Good luck  

Sharry xxx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hi Sharry.. I'm due to test on the 7th of January.. I must say this is by far the worst part of any IVF cycle.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

It is the worst part,  it I was kept busy with Christmas when I had my IUI on Christmas Day all those years ago 😄 

Good luck

Sharry xx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Due my test 2nd January with my one and only frosty. I also hate the 2ww!!

Hi mms, I see you're a fellow PGD-er


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello ladies, 

I'm now 5dp5dt and due to test on the 6th Jan. This is my 5 cycle, with the last attempt resulting in a m/c at 9 weeks. Fingers crossed for this attempt - so far the 2WW has gone quite quickly as I have been busy waiting on the in laws - although the Clearblues are already burning a hole in my bathroom cabinet! ;-) Wishing everyone that is testing in Jan the best of luck xxxx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

You too Jess  that's a long 2ww you have! I'm 4dp5dt and testing the second.


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

That's what I thought as my AF is due on the 2nd but to be honest I'm so impatient I normally end up testing early. Worried about my distinct lack of symptoms this time round but it may be a little early.


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't seem to be able to post on the Dec 2ww and when I pressed 'next' it brought me here so am I right in thinking this is the new thread for 2ww including the discussions which were ongoing on the Dec 2ww thread?

I wanted to check in and see how NuttyNat1982 was doing?

Susan - I am sorry your cycle hasn't worked this time.  Our's hasn't either. huge hugs huni


----------



## Welshgirl76 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi ladies, can I join this thread? I had IUI today so I'm now in the 2ww! 
A bit about me. We have been TTC for more than 3 years and had our first mild stimulant natural IVF cycle in August which was a BFN! We cycled again in October but they weren't able to access my 3 mature follicles so it was converted on the day to IUI and we had another BFN. My doctor then had me cycle again in November as she was convinced she could get the eggs (she didn't perform the 2nd egg collection attempt). I only produced one follicle that month and while the egg was retrieved and fertilised (resulting in another BFN), it was deemed very dangerous as my follicle was next to an artery. As a result we were told we couldn't have IVF anymore due to the risk on my health as ovaries are too deep, so we are now only able to do IUI. I'm not feeling very optimistic about this working as reason we were having IVF was due to the male factor and I'm 40! 
Hoping all get some good luck this year! Xxx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Theresah, I'm so sorry it didn't work for you  Big hugs. My blood result was 21 so probably a chemical but checking Friday again. In limbo now  xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Theresa the Dec thread closed yesterday this is current thread for people testing in January.

Sharry xx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Sharry.

Susan - I'm sorry to hear it might be chemical.  Hope you get some clarification tomorrow.

Afm I'm testing again tomorrow to confirm result and then ring my clinic.  The weird thing is my boobs are starting to hurt, I've had sharp pains in my groin and an odd sensation in my tummy since New Years Eve so although I'm more certain of the result being negative again tomorrow the doubt is creeping in!  This 2ww business is gruelling isn't it especially when the result is not straight forward and you cannot get hold of the clinic because of bank hols.


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

After 2 BFN on clear blue digital but no bleed the clinic have decided to do bloods. had the first one taken today and another on Thursday and will know for certain Friday if we are pregnant or not but I'm not holding out much hope!  They think my urine might not be concentrated enough to show on test because I'm needing a wee every 2 hrs through the night (which is not normally me).  So we shall see...


----------



## geordiebunny (Feb 21, 2013)

Theresa any new from blood test? Did they give you the result from your first blood test? So annoying your left in limbo.

Afm I'm pupo transfer went well at lunchtime just 1 on board. Now my 2ww begins otd is 17/1


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Geordiebunny - good luck and hope your 2ww goes quickly.

Afm, the first blood test came back at -1 so they told me it had definitely failed and not to even bother with second blood test.  I've stopped all meds yesterday and my period is starting now as we speak.  I'm ok but it gets me when I least expect it and end up in tears!  we've a consultant appt on 16th January to de-brief and plan next cycle, hopefully for mid March.  We only have 1 frozen embryo left and if that didn't work we wouldn't be able to afford any more treatment so really hope it works next time.  x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Theresah I really hope it's successful next time.   It's so expensive!! It's very hard too when it's always such a gamble.

Afm cautiously saying BFP for now. I tested the day before and got a negative and beta was 21 but is growing well now. Hopefully just a late implanter. X


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies, please can I join? I am officially PUPO today after ET this morning. I have 2 on board as the embryos weren't where they would like for day 5, so got one borderline quality blastocyst and one slightly behind morula on board, so now in the dreaded 2ww. OTD is 19/01. x


----------



## geordiebunny (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrsrl exciting pupo so happy for you welcome now the stress gets worse.


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Than Geordiebunny, I'm already going a bit crazy!!   How's the 2ww going for you? It seems very quiet in here x


----------



## geordiebunny (Feb 21, 2013)

It is really quiet am sure more will join soon or that's what I'm telling myself. 
5dpt today and it's hit me hard headaches I could cope with and odd cramps but today felt a little lightheaded and nauseous until I eat something. Strong tummy pain for last hour as well. Woohoo I keep telling dh if it works definitely another boy as I ate some hard sweets and with Ds I couldn't eat anything sweet was all savoury. That and the odds are it's a boy with him I keep joking after 4 live births of boys and unfortunately 1 boy which wasn't meant to be major miracle to be a girl. Hehe


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Geordiebunny, how are you doing now? The symptoms you describe sound positive, and I hope they're a good sign! I hope you are coping ok and have been doing things to distract you!

I'm 7dp5dt transfer today and struggling to believe that it can work. I haven't had many symptoms, a few but assume it's the progesterone! Time will tell I guess, but not holding much hope atm. x


----------



## MrsKlq (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi ladies this is my 3rd IVF and boy oh boy I am stressing! I'm 5dp5dt and I've had no implantation bleeding or pains or anything   I had 2 expanding blastocyst put back and I feel like giving up now cozy I'm not feeling anything at all. Just wondering how u guys r feeling etc


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Mrs Klq and welcome!  I'm the same, this 2ww is driving me mad! This is my second cycle. I'm terrible for symptoms spotting but in a natural cycle no one would really have symptoms so early, easier said than done not to symptom spot though!! Not everyone has symptoms and goes on to get a bfp. When is your test date? 

Afm after my earlier post I'm now panicking as had some spotting earlier this morning and think it's too late for implantation spotting being 7dp5dt?! I'm so scared af will rear her ugly head as she did early last cycle too  I just want to get to otd at least! Funnily enough I've looked out for implantation bleeding the last few days and then when I get bleeding, I panic! It was tiny but enough to worry me! Does the worry ever end?!


----------



## Watto (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi ladies, I'm currently 4dp5dt with a frozen round.  I've previously had 2 fresh round that have ended in chemical pregnancies. 
On 2dp I had cramping in the afternoon and early evening, 3dp I felt quite sick in the evening and my boobs were sore, now I'm 4dp and I've had nothing today so far.  I know I'm on prontogest injections and they can give you pregnancy symptoms. This whole 2ww is driving me mad already on my test date isn't until 26th Jan 😭

Anybody else have anything similar. 
Oh I also had the scratch before this frozen round.


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

I am 1dp6dt. The wait is killing me and I have just started. Last time, which ended in a chemical, I could test positive 6dp6dt. No symptoms and I don't expect any. Never had early pregnancy symptoms when I have been pregnant. I have a big boy on 7 made the natural way.


----------



## geordiebunny (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrsrl Luke not to late for implantation I would say with Ds I had spotting around 7dp5dt so hoping it is that. 

Welcome to the mad house all the new people I would say try and relax but know that's not going to happen. 

Afm all pains vanished yesterday and again nothing today but as expected as been getting bfn since 7dpt, we are 10dpt today, so just a waiting game for otd Tuesday. I have zero hope now it's worked but we have a plan of action for future and will take time out and come back in the summer.

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust and hopefully no more bfn


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

It's nice to see it getting busier in here, as Geordiebunny said, welcome to the madhouse!! 

geordiebunny - thank you, I was really panicking at the time. I haven't had anymore yet, touch wood but really hope it's nothing to worry about. Interesting you had that with DS at around the same time, so hopefully there's still hope. Wishing you the best of luck for otd Tuesday and hope you get a nice surprise. Are you testing each day?

Watto - hello and welcome! I think a lot of the symptoms this early on are the drugs, so it so hard to tell. Although I still symptom spot a lot, which is only natural I'm sure.

Bouje - hello and welcome! The 2ww is definitely a killer, but hopefully we can all keep each other sane!!

Sending babydust to you all   xx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

1dp5dt for me. Can I join you all?  

This is my 8th transfer


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello ladies 

Please can I join you all in going a bit mad for the next couple of weeks haha

We are trying naturally for the next few months after lots of historic problems but thankfully one successful pregnancy. 

Came off the pill in November and haven't had a regular period as yet but my cycles aren't great anyways so who knows what's going on in there!

I'm day 25 in my cycle with average cycle length of 34 days. Currently symptom spotting and generally driving myself crazy. Using the Ovia app which is really good on my phone and keeps me slightly occupied lol 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome GoingGreek. Wishing you the best of luck on this cycle 

Danielle - hello and welcome! The 2ww definitely sends you mad! Wishing you all the best of luck!

Geordiebunny - how are things going? Is tomorrow otd? Wishing you lots of luck!! 

AFM - going a bit crazy on the 2ww with symptom spotting and on knicker watch since the spotting yesterday. Just hope I make it to otd!! x


----------



## MrsKlq (Jan 7, 2017)

Mrs Rl my test day is 23rd Jan. I've had 0 twitches pains pulls bleeding spotting u name it I've had Nothing! I caved in and tested today 6dp5dt with a £1 pregnancy test - came up with BFN  straight away!  

And I would rather have small spotting at 7dp5dt than nothing at least u know something is happening  it may not be too late for implantation- it could have happened a couple of days ago n its just taken time to come out.


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

MrsKlq - 6dp5dt is still very early to test, so it doesn't meant you're out, plus the test might not be very sensitive. If you google the progress from 5dt, I don't think pregnancy can be detected until around 9dp5dt according to that. I know some people get early bfps, but I don't think it's that common. Any twinges or pains will be the meds anyway, as pregnancy symptoms normally come later. A lot of people don't have symptoms and go on to get a bfp, so you definitely have hope. I would rather not know anything is happening at times lol, it's scary having spotting after bleeding early last time! Try to stay positive x


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I think its definitely too early to test hun. That BFN won't be a true reading


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

I found this link has helped to know what should be going on if anyone is interested - http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/ x

/links


----------



## geordiebunny (Feb 21, 2013)

Ladies just to let you know otd and a bfn as expected as we tested early at weekend so not such a shock as working with kids all day. 

I wish you all lots of baby dust and hopefully lots of bfps to come.


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry about your BFN geordiebunny xx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that Geordiebunny. Take care of yourself. 

For those who are getting bfn when testing early - I had an hcg of only 21 on 10dp5dt earlier this month. I tested negative 8dp5dt on a sensitive test. But when I went for a scan last week the growth was what they expected. Not saying this is going to work out but it could and I had low hcgs that didn't show on tests after the point you're testing! You're too early!


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Thats wonderful news Susan!! xxx


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Geordiebunny - so sorry to hear it is a bfn   Take care of yourself and DH xx

Susan - such lovely news  Wishing you a healthy pregnancy! xx


----------



## MrsKlq (Jan 7, 2017)

Geordiebunny- so sorry babe  hugges xxx

Susan  - congratulations hun wishing u a happy pregnancy!!!!!

MrsRl- thanks for all your support I'm going to test again tomorrow using a frer test as it's 8dp5dt we'll see what happens  


Ive gad lots of weird pulling and odd feelings on both sides of my ovaries and uterus today all day! No idea what it could be. We all say dont stress but we know we still do its normal lol


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Did you test MrsKiq?

I've got a bit of an upset stomach this morning    3dp5dt. Can't remember having one on positive cycle. 

Just trying to stay positive and remember my little trio have every chance going for them and I've tried my best


----------



## ttc123451 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear Geordiebunny, take care xx


----------



## MrsKlq (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi everyone so yeah i couldnt sleep last night at all coz i knew i was testing in the morning...
So i tested on a frer at 7dp5dt and it came up with a BFP!!!!!! REALLY DARK LINE!!! 

Im hoping and LITERALLY praying that it doesnt turn into a BFN 

Is it possible for it turn into a bfn after a deffo dark bfp?


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I think that is definitely a BFP!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear of bfn geordie bunny 😩

Susan thanks for sharing! I was going to cave and rest early tomorrow but you've saved me from this for another day. Trying to hold out till at least Saturday. 

Mrsklq- congratulations! I've had the pulling and stretching type twinges today so hoping mine goes the same way! 

I've been quite dizzy today and can't help but Symptom  spot. . It's driving me insane! When's everyone's tests dates?


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi ladies, can I join you, I'm finally in my 2ww and already   had a split transfer, a top quality day 3 and the a 5BB hatching blastocyst. I'm 1dp the 5dt, had cramping and pinching feeling on and off all day and feeling completely exhausted today despite taking it really easy all day! We also found out today that we have none left to freeze   yikes! Feels very overwhelming!

Hope everyone is holding out ok and looking forward to meeting you all and hearing how you're getting on

Nelli xx


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been AWOL.

MrsKlq - hooray for the BFP, a strong line sounds promising. Are you testing daily until OTD? I hope it doesn't send you too mad by testing early! I tested a couple of days early and that sent me mad enough worrying the line would disappear. When is otd?

Goinggreek - sorry to hear about your upset tummy, how are you now? I hope you are continuing to stay positive.

Danielle - it's very hard not to symptom spot, we all do it!! Pulling and stretching sounds like a good sign! When is otd for you?

Nelli - welcome to the craziness of the 2ww!! I didn't realise you could do a split transfer, I really hope it works for you  We didn't have any to freeze either. It's a shame, but I don't think it's actually that common. I'm not sure though!

Hello to everyone else!

AFM - yesterday was otd and it was a bfp. We are in shock and taking one day at a time! After everything it is hard to believe and I know so much can go wrong so trying to stay positive for now. I hope we have more on here too xx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

5dp5dt for me! up and down positive wise but trying to stay calm. I guess it will work or it won't. Had some backache last night but not sure if that was due to sitting on my bum all day and eating too much food  

Congratulations on your BFP MrsRL


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Mrs RL -  Fantastic news!! Enjoy it lovely and thank you I'm   It works too I'd never heard of split transfer before either! xx

Going Greek - I know what you mean it's an emotional roller coaster! And I too mainly sit on my bum eating too much at the moment too    

Hey everyone else on 2ww x

Afm - 2dp5dt I've had a constant dull ache cramping hasn't really stopped all day ... hope this is a good sign? Been for blood test at the clinic today and they have started me on gestone bum injection yikes it's huuuuge! 1st one tonight! Anyone else on these have any tips? Xxx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello everyone. 
Can I join in please? 
Congrats to everyone who has had their BFP and good luck to everyone still waiting. 

I'm currently 2dp5dt and keeping everything crossed. Have been having cramping, shooting pains and the odd pinch since transfer so really hoping this is a good sign! 
OTD is 29th Jan but doubt I'll be able to hold on until then.... I already want to test! 

Nelli.. When I did gestone last time I used a hot water bottle to warm up the syringe once I had drawn it up so that it wasn't as thick. Otherwise no tips... Just wriggle your toes when you are having it and rub the area after. I also found that helped. 

Xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrsrl -congratulations that's amazing news!!! You must be over the moon! 

Wolcome to newcomers! Join the mad house lol  my speciality is sympton spotting, anyone else?!

How early is too early to test?

I caved in today and did one and it was BFN, it's 4-6 days before my period. Would you say I'm out? My periods are still all over to I could have ovulated as late as day 21 and today is 9 days post ovulation . What do you guys think?


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Danielle- yep I'm an avid 2ww symptom spotter too   I think 9 days past ovulation is too early hun, will you test everyday or hold out for a couple of days? I'm think 10/11 days past may show v early signs?? X

Chez2k - are we on the same countdown? I'm 3dp5dt today, thanks for gestone tips it's definitely much better warmed up, my bum is sore today though!   how are you feeling today? X

Afm - 3dp5dt I'm being a crazy symptom spotter, I've been having strong cramps today, and my dinner was leaving a really weird taste in my mouth, but DH said it tasted the same as normal... praying these are signs our embryos are here to stay   I really want to test but I know it's way too early and I'm a poas addict so I know once I start I won't be able to stop! And DH has told me if I test early this time I'm not to tell him!! Xx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Nelli - I'm 3dp5dt so yep we are on the same countdown. Your symptoms sound promising.
I have had mild cramps on and off since transfer. Boobs continue to be sore (but have been for a while). Other than that now much. 

Glad the gestone tip helped. 

I caved and have tested... Daft I know but I did. We both think we can see a very very faint line but not enough for me to be convinced yet!!


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Chez2k - oh goodness that's fantastic if there's a faint line! Eeek! So so early too! Will you test everyday? Keep me posted! I'm trying so hard to stay strong in this PUPO bubble... only 7 days til OTD xx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Now I've started I probably will carry on. My hubby was nattering at me to do one so I gave in! 
My OTD is 29th for some reason.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies! Some may know me from the FET thread but I'd like to join here too.

Chez Hun congrats!!! So exciting...!

This is my 5th transfer and I'm 3dp5dt with a PGS tested fully hatched blast. Sounds promising I know - but no symptoms! Which is killing me because reading this thread it seems like everyone who got a BFP had early cramping. Also - if my blast was already fully hatched when we transferred it wouldn't it have implanted straight away? So if it had worked presumably I would have felt something by now....  not feeling hopeful. This is our only frostie (the other PGS normal one didn't survive the biopsy) and I just turned 40 so this is it....

Hoping everyone coping better than me!

X


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Claudia, 

I'm not sure when a fully hatched blast is supposed to implant. Not sure if it speeds it up or if it is still 2-3 days after transfer. 
It's still early days. My cramps have stopped now and no other symptoms to shout about. 
Don't give up hope yet. 

I've tested again this morning and hubby think there is a line but I'm not convinced. It's just to early to tell either way xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome Claudia when would be your OTD? 

Nelli- I won't test now for another few days, I think maybe Wednesday or Thursday.  I've had some cramping as if AF is coming so I wouldn't be surprised if she comes first. 

Chez- could you do a digital test? I rely on them as I feel like my eyes plays tricks on me seeing a second line lol sounds really positive for you, keep us posted! 

I dreamt that I had a positive pregnancy test last night and woke up feeling elated only for it to come crashing down when I realised it was a dream. So cruel! 😩 I don't know my but both myself and my hubby felt that this would be our month, can't explain why just had a 'feeling' I know it's not totally over yet but I'm struggling to stay positive. Shouldn't have tested early grrrrr


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Danielle - my OTD is 28th. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey ladies how's are you all getting on today?

Claudia - I would of thought with a hatched blast it may implant earlier?? I was looking at the bubbles and bump embryo timeline and implantation isn't complete until 5dp 5dt, however I'm sure each implantation is different some earlier some later anyway.

Chez - how was this mornings test? Are you using wondfos??

Danielle - oh it's awful dreaming about pregnancy when it's all we want   I've had loads of cramping too   It's a good sign 

Afm - 5dp5dt still having cramping I had a deadline on at uni today so I was gladly distracted all day! 5days til OTD eeek! Xx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Nelli - I'm using cheap test from a shop called b&m in the UK. Are wondfo's in the US? 
The test this am was the same a previously a very very faint line. I think be tested way to early and am now not doing any for couple of days  

Glad you have been distracted today. I went out for the day with my mum and that really helped.
Cramping is good! xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's me out of the running, AF arrived! 

Staying positive as I'm pleased AF arrived after a normal length cycle (32 days) and not super long or super short as has been the past two months. Hopefully it's settling down. 

Wishing you all good luck in the coming days 😊


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

So sorry to hear that Danielle. Sending hugs x


----------



## daisy78 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm currently 6dp5dt and trying sooo hard not to analyse every niggle!  This time round after I had a bfn in September I said, I'm going to stay off Google not over think etc fat chance! !!


----------



## MightyMaeve (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi everyone. Totally new to all of this, scared and excited...! Had FET on Friday, 5day old hb. My head is done in waiting, and it's only Monday night! 3 miscarriages, followed by 4 ectopic pregnancies, so very nervous. Only taking estrogen and progesterone, could I get a blood test done at my gp now for hcg, to see if the little thingeen has managed to attach?


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Daisy and MightyMaeve! 

MM - I don't think HCG will show up yet if your transfer was Friday. I'd wait a few more days. 

AFM - some mild cramping yesterday, seems to have gone away today and I'm back to feeling normal. Ugh... Give me a sign! Come on sore boobs!! 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello my lovely ladies, 
I had two blastis put in on Saturday, so currently on the longest part.... The waiting! Test day is first of Feb, also apparently national plumb pudding day! 
What is everyone doing to stay distracted? 
I was a complete mess for my 2ww last time....  Coping much better this time.... So far!


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
I'm going to join you on the 2WW. I had two day 5 embryos transferred this morning...test day is the 6th of Feb. They hadn't made it to Blastocysts yet though and one was better quality than the other...we have egg quality issues so trying not to get my hopes up too much!

Super busy at work the next few weeks so going to have to work at keeping my stress levels down!

Got a photo of our embryos...can't stop comparing to ones online!

****
My history.....
I'm 33, ttc 6 Years. Hubby has poor sperm quality -number, %mobile, %normal forms are all low. We thought I was ok but it seems I may have a egg quality issues!
1st cycle - NHS Funded....short protocol. 13 follicles of reasonable size prior to EC...9 eggs collected. Only 1 mature. Damaged in ICSI procedure so no ET
2nd cycle - self-funded......long protocol. 14 large follicles...10 eggs collected. Only 5 mature. 3 fertilised. All three survived to Day 5 but one was not viable. Other two transferred. No embies to freeze. Docs say our chances are 30-35%. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Vicky. Good luck with the 2ww. Fingers crossed. 

Can I just ask ... 'm now 6dp5dt - started with period pains in last hour... I have a feeling im about to start bleeding. Is this even possible that AF would come early? 
I've done so tests and looks like BFN .


----------



## daisy78 (Sep 16, 2011)

The clinic I had treatment at has given us a usb stick with the journey of my eggs to 5 day blasts! Crazy what they can do X I'm 7 days post transfer desperate to test! Not sure I can cope with a bfn tho.


----------



## veracruz (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi all, wondering if I can join? I'm a little late on this but I'm on my 2nd cycle (first time BFN) and turning 43 this month!, this time did ICSI, and had 3 embies transferred. I am now 8dp3dt. My OTD is 29 Jan and I've caved and did a hpt yesterday and today, both faint BFPs.

I have not had a single symptom so surprised at the results but wondering if it's possible to get a false positive this early on?

Thank you


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Vicky - welcome! Wishing you the best of luck this time. 

Chez hon - didn't you do an FET? Was it natural or medicated? If medicated you shouldn't get your period until you stop the meds. Anyway, maybe the cramping is a good sign? Everything crossed for you.... 

Veracruz - congrats! A BFP wouldn't be false. It is either picking up HCG or it's not. And if there is HCG, that means an embryo implanted. However - it can implant and then stop - I.e. A chemical pregnancy which is why they don't like you to test early. But I'm sure that won't happen to you. With 3 in there you have a good chance! 

AFM - 6dp5dt today. Still feeling totally normal.... 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Claudia. Yep FET medicated cycle. No bleeding so not sure what it was. My guess is that it's just body preparing for AF. 
Now 7dp5dt so it's only a few days away. I been testing and there is not much to see. Still thinking that it's a no for us. It's a repeat of the Fresh IVF cycle. In a way I just wish AF would come now so that we know for definite and can try and start the grieving process 🙄🙄


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Chez - have you carried on testing everyday? I still had cramping yesterday too but not as intense as it has been. Not long til OTD now I hope it's not Af   X

Claudia - the 2ww is torture isn't it! Analysing every symptom or lack of   I'm going a a bit stir crazy with it all   x

Veracruz - fantastic news! Definitely can't get a false positive wonderful news lovely  

Daisy - aaww how sweet you can see your little embryos from the second they became embryos!! Crazy what the clinics can do now! You're a day ahead of my I'm 7dp5dt today. Do you think you'll test early? I'm petrified this time too! X

Vicky - welcome to the 2ww work distractions will hopefully make it go quicker but yeah I know what you mean trying to keep chilled too. And lovely that you got a photo of your embryos x

Mystery - national plumb pudding day   the lengths we go to for 2ww distractions!! I'm catching up on ex on the beach and celeb BB today love a bit of trash telly   and I'm going to watch a film how to be single I think it's called later! Oh and a country walk with my lovely dog x

Mightym- I think it's a bit too early to get GP to do blood hcg? Do your clinic do this on OTD? My OTD is Saturday which will be 10dp5dt for first blood hcg, not sure how early you can test though to be sure? Hope you're ok x

Afm - 7dp5dt and  the 2ww is killing me   Yesterday I was soooo exhausted I could barely peel myself off the sofa and still having cramps   What's going on....Saturday cannot come quick enough!!! Xx


----------



## daisy78 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm contemplating testing Friday morning. As I'm in work early tomorrow so I won't get chance. I've been feeling sick today with sore boobs! I had 2 put back in and this is definitely my last chance as I can't afford another go and I don't think I could cope with it. It's been really tough this time around. Hope you are doing ok


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi ladies I had my last frostie put back in today! My OTD is the 7th of Feb. Thought I'd join for a little support to get me through this dreaded 2ww  xx


----------



## MightyMaeve (Jan 21, 2017)

The support here is just amazing, people that are sharing the same experience! It can be so isolating at times... We went to Czech Republic for treatment, and my own GP is a dote and his nurse is a friend, they'll do bloods if I ask them. I live on an island on the west coast of Ireland so it's still pretty rare territory for the GP too. Going to test myself on Saturday, which would be 8dp5dt, and go for bloods on the Monday.  Clinic said wait til the following friday, but I think that's their generic line for everyone! The hormones have me wonky though, roasting away in the bed here throwing the blankets off myself! Never suffered with any periods, so not used to it all... mood swings, tiredness, etc... but the heat!!! Get me a fan!


----------



## ttc123451 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi
I'd love to join you. I had one 5 day blast transferred on Tuesday. Test date is 2 Feb but definitely will test sooner!
Not feeling many symptoms already going loopy  
GL everyone xx


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all, thought I'd join you all here! I had a FET last Thursday, OTD is Sunday 29th. Not long to wait now! Hope you're all doing ok, I'm not going too crazy just yet...


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Ssltw- my OTD is Saturday! Sounds like you've held out so well in the 2ww! How many did you have transferred for your FET? X

Ttc12345 - hey, did you have a fresh embryo transfer? Less than a week til OTD, when are you planning to test early? X

Mightymeave- yeah totally agree so nice to have others to chat too, what test have you bought for Saturday? X

Honkiepink - welcome how many days past transfer are you? X

Daisy - hope you are ok how many days past transfer will Friday be? I know what you mean we have spent over 13k so far! Madness! Hopefully this will be your time anyway! X

Hey everyone else 

Afm - 8dp5dt I've got the extreme bloating back that I had following egg collection... so much so I can't take a deep breath in and feel so so full all the time! I've also had extreme exhaustion still... praying these are good signs... only 2 more sleeps until OTD xx


----------



## MightyMaeve (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Nellie, I have clear blue digital for testing. Presuming that because I had FET, the only hcg that might be in my system will be from embryo implantation. So, hoping for the best... the hormones are deadly, I was like a bear all day today, snapping at everyone that was near me. 

I feel so naive to it all, it's my first IVF. We have 12 more frosties as ye call them, 9 of them aCGH tested, from the egg retrieval we did. Amazing results, but it's when I get pregnant that it seems to go belly up on us. Last four pregnancies were all ectopic, and two of the previous miscarriages were just empty sacs when it came to the 6 week scan. Finding it very nerve-wrecking. I thought I was going to lose my mind the last time it was bad news. So I'm on bed rest for 3 months. Thank God for Netflix! How's everyone doing? Any good distraction techniques


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all! 

Just coming on to say hello. 8dp5dt today - testing on Sunday. Not feeling super confident though as feel totally normal! Humph. Jealous of all you girls with symptoms... 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daisy78 (Sep 16, 2011)

10dp5dt just got my BFP tho very faint so I'm really hoping it's not a chemical pregnancy. Will keep testing for the next couple of days and see if it gets darker X hope you are all getting your BFP too x


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Congratulations Daisy that's brill news xx


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Daisy - fantastic huge  

Claudia - welcome hopefully no symptoms are a good sign for you x

MogjtyM - yes you will defo only have pregnancy hcg in your system with fet best of luck and sorry to hear of your history so unfair sometimes x

Chez - have you tested again since? X

Afm - 9dp5dt OTD tomorrow eeek!! Quick  question Yrsterday  afternoon I had extreme bloating that hasn't gone away so much so that I'm just not hungry at all and feel constantly full and tummy is stretched so so much due to bloat and feel really uncomfortable it's worse at night. (I've had OHSS on a previous cycle and feels similar to that) I'm still trying to get the 3.5L water and L of milk down otherwise feel good 🤔 anyone else had this? Praying it's a good sign! 🙏🏻✨ xxx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Nelli - good luck tomorrow. My OTD is Sunday. I have tested and not looking good x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Morning All!

Daisy! Big Hugs and huge congrats for you!   It's natural to worry but I'm sure everything is going to be just fine! 

Nelli - did you test yet? I'm hoping no news is good news.....

MightyM - I'm so sorry that you've had a tough time. Where the previous pregnancies PGS tested too? Can the doctors figure out why they went ectopic? Relax and stay positive if you can. I've heard so many stories of people who are successfully in the end despite terrible journeys just because they are persistent. This time will be different.  

Chez Honey - I'm testing tomorrow too. Hang in there....

xx


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi ladies it's my OTD and I got   I can't believe it xx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats nelli x


----------



## ttc123451 (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats Nelli and Daisy!! Amazing news 

I'm 5dp5dt tomo and planning to test with fmu tomo. Expecting a bfn tho as have a bad feeling about this cycle. Hope I'm wrong.

Good luck tomo Claudia and Chez xx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Nelli - can I ask what test you used and was your line dark? 

ttc - thanks. I'm nervous but think I already no that it's going to be a BFN. Good luck to you for tomorrow xx

Good luck to Claudia for tomorrow too x


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats to Nelli and Daisy! 
Fingers crossed I'll be joining you tomorrow on my OTD. Eeeek! Not long now... 

Oh and good luck to everyone else testing!


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone x

Ssltw- hopefully your day tomorrow! Eeek! Good luck x

Chez - I used internet cheapie wondfo that you get from amazon uk, no the line wasn't dark at all so was shocked that hcg was 145 today 10dp5dt, best of luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Nelli well done! So exciting!! I'm delighted for you x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ropey (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello ladies!  I'm currently on the 2ww. I have a blood test on day 9 post transfer which is the 4th Feb. That will be day 14 post EC! I'm hoping I can do a test that day  
So far no real symptoms but then the 2 blasto's were only put in on Thursday. I am very bloated though and do have some twinges every now and again. Trying now to symptom spot and drive myself crazy! Period is due 2nd Feb. 

Wishing you all the very best and huge congratulations to the BFP and big hugs to those who got a BFN


----------



## ttc123451 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi
How are you all?
I think I may have a super squinter but not sure how to post a pic on here. 
Xx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm not sure how you post a pic either ttc. Hopefully someone else does.That sounds like good news!


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh my god ladies, it's a BFP!!! 😮😮


----------



## ttc123451 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yey congrats Ss!!!!


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Ssltw - yay!  

Best of luck chez x


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

BFN for me. Devastated 😢😢😢

Good  luck to everyone else and enjoy your pregnancies those who have had BFP x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Ssltw - congrats! Wonderful news for you. 

Chez - I know the pain - sending lots of love, don't give up. 

AFM- sadly another BFN for me. That's our 5th in a row and it was our only genetically normal embryo as our other normal one didn't survive the biopsy. I just turned 40 so it's probably the end of the road for us. I'm utterly heart broken - can't believe this is my story I truly never thought this would happen to me. 

Sending luck to those still trying and wishes for happy 9 months to those with BFPs 

Xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Chez - I am so sorry 😥 Look after yourself it's such a rough journey 😔 X

Claudia - oh I'm so sorry to hear your news too and goodness 5th in a row 😥 It's so cruel and unfair. X


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh chez and Claudia, I'm so sorry. Life can be so cruel! I really hoped you'd have good news this morning. Truly wishing you all the best! 

And thanks to everyone for the congrats, feeling very lucky right now X


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Claudia I'm so sorry to hear that for you too. 😘😘😘 At the moment I'm feeling pretty numb. Hasn't hit me yet properly I don't think x


----------



## ttc123451 (Dec 9, 2012)

Claudia and Chez absolutely devastating result. I am so sorry for you 😢
I truly hope your dreams will come true. It is so unfair. Such a painful journey but I'm hoping this is a (albeit horrible) part of the process but a step towards your bfp. 

AFM not convinced of bfp so will test again tomo morning.
Xx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks ttc. We will continue to try naturally and no doubt go through the monthly disappointment of more BFNs!! Lol. God what we put ourselves through! 
We won't be having anymore IVF because financially we can't justify it when we have funded 2 failed go's. 
Adoption is something we will now consider for the future. 

Good luck for tomorrow. X


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Massive congratulations to Nelli and Daisy!! So excited for you both xx 

Hope everyone else is OK xx 

I am now 4dp6dt got ages to go until OTD  so jealous of you ladies testing soon. Well 9 more sleeps xx


----------



## ttc123451 (Dec 9, 2012)

BFP this morning on CB digital - wished I had been patient enough to wait for OTD. So worried it will disappear going to keep poasing but feeling very happy 

GL everyone hang on in there xx


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Congratulations ttc x


----------



## veracruz (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi everyone,

My OTD was yesterday and it was a BFP!  Went in for bloods again this morning and HCG is increasing.  I can't believe it!  Hope this one sticks.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Congratulations x


----------

